# Kyokushin



## Golden_Nipple (Apr 5, 2007)

Who here studies Kyokushin Karate (or any offshoot of Kyokushin)?

If so, where?

Kit


----------



## PGadd (Apr 15, 2007)

I studied Kyokushin in Northern California for many years earlier in my life.  My teachers were students of Sensei Don Buck Sr.  I was at a tournament down in Los Angeles for all North American Senseis (US, Canada, Mexico), with Masutatsu Oyama as an honored guest.  In a meeting, I heard Oyama state that the only person in the room who understood karate beside himself was Sensei Buck!


----------

